# Everyone's Dream Car



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

*What are your Dream car's and Why?*









Koenigsegg ccxr:
From what koenigsegg them selfs told me "It's easily faster that a Bugatti" and its very mean looking.









Porsche Gt2: The most beastly of all the 911's TT, and RWD.









BMW 135i coupe: Handles like a rwd Mini Cooper with M6 Acceleration.









E46 M3: a classic... better than the E9x in my opinion... I love the modern one but the E46 had soo much panache and character.

I have soo many more but those are just a few.


----------



## chandlerkg (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

wrong forum


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice thread

Ok My list goes

1. Maserati Gran turismo and Quattroporte











































2. The Mercedes SL, S, and CL class


























































3. Bentley


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Aston Martin DBS
Ferrari F430
Porsche GT2


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

Lamborghini Diablo VT 









BMW M5









2009 Porsche 911 Targa 4S
--> http://jalopnik.com/397799/2009-porsche-911-targa-picked-out-in-a-sea-of-porsches


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

love the m5 and the lambo's straight up old school


----------



## Michael Star (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

e46 M3 sedan. Never made. Had it been made I'd own one. 

95 RX-7


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

1998 M roadster.

OK, well, it's fun...


Actually, McLearen F1. Not much for a long trip, but...


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

1990 ford f-150 you know you love it.:rofl:


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Michael Star said:


>


how can you not love the rs200


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

1987 Porsche 959.
2002 Aston Martin Vanquish.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

2008+ Aston Martin DBS. Sex on wheels.


























I came very, very close to buying a lightly used '07 Vantage instead of the E92 M3 I ordered.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

I wanna black 1964 1/2 mustang, with a 302 boss engine ford 9" rear end lsd, ect.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Carrera GT.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

288 GTO / GTO Evoluzione


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Aston Martin DBS.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> Aston Martin DBS.


A little late to the party. Look 5 posts up.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

250GT California Spyder


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## cxaguin (Mar 18, 2008)

My list of Dream Cars:

- Ferrari Modena because it's just sexy. 









- Bentley Continental because it's an expensive looking sedan.










- Aston Martin Vantage because damn its sexy.










-BMW M5 E60 because its a BMW!










- RX-7










- Toyota Supra Twin Turbo (i'll get this soon)










Oh and almost forgot...My favorite SUV

- Mercedes G Class


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> A little late to the party. Look 5 posts up.


Not late. Just great minds think alike.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> A little late to the party. Look 5 posts up.


look 9 posts before yours :neener:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

DB6S.

e34 M5 Touring

Caterham 21. Just try and find one though.

Caterham

And this one is growing on me.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=302943


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> look 9 posts before yours :neener:


DOH! At least I posted pics! :rofl:

Wings fans think alike!


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

*JUST IN..... MY ALL TIME DREAM CAR*










A Base Model 328i no options with plastic seats

JK
:angel:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

riod007 said:


> *JUST IN..... MY ALL TIME DREAM CAR[/B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

It says status :thumbup:*


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just Bryce said:


> It says status :thumbup:


it wreaks of status 
:bigpimp:


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

The point of a supercar is being crazy and stunning. In this respect if your dream is a supercar the Zonda is IT:


----------

